# Nikon Spot On Software Review - HausofGuns.com



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Last week I made some pretty stiff comments both toward the BDC system in the Nikon Coyote Special scope I reviewed in one of our first posts, and again later on in some remarks about the Nikon M223 AR-15 scope I had a chance to look at for the first time. I stand by those feelings, but would be remiss and feeling a bit dishonest if I didn't offer full disclosure about what Nikon has done to make their BDC (Bullet Drop Compensating) system even more effective and precise than ever.

Spot On Software takes the math out of the shooters hands while allowing him to be prepared for his hunt or competition with even greater precision than ever. Regardless of the caliber or load!
One of my main beefs about the BDC system as it stands is that out of the box it is limited to a specific bullet weight/load for each caliber you intend to use the BDC for. On top of that, when you change the magnification up or down it in turn changes the calibration and corresponding distances each circle is good to shoot at. For instance if I sight my rifle in using the 6x magnified power on a 3-9x scope, I assume the subsequent circles on the scope will shoot at the same distances regardless of magnification. This isn't so. Because the BDC uses what is called a single focus plane that means the BDC distances change depending on the chosen power. Unless you want to pay four times what a Nikon BDC costs, we were forced to do the math ourselves or burn the ammo to figure out where exactly our scopes shoot at any given range.

CLICK HERE TO READ FULL REVIEW...


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Spot On iPhone App Follow up review to the online software just posted at HausofGuns.com

Nikon Spot On iPhone App Review


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought a Nikon prostaff with the nikoplex. Thanks for the heads up on the spot on software. Was kinda leery til I read this review. I'll post this on website too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I just bought a Nikon prostaff with the nikoplex. Thanks for the heads up on the spot on software. Was kinda leery til I read this review. I'll post this on website too.


Thanks Tom, it's a keeper for sure. Spot On is the final piece to Nikon's reticle puzzle!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up one the twitch II's today at ****'s Sporting goods for $39.99. Cheapest place I could find. Just what I need another gadget...... LOL Thanks for the great review and keep em comin Eric !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL It's bleeping out D_I_C_K_S again !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I thought the same thing !! WTH ? I'd hate to type something really dirty like #*@(&^%$##@#&. Oh @*(+_%$. There it goes again !! LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is funny, if I was going to call you that I wouldn't capitalize it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly, what if I was talking to my friend ****. Would **** know I was talking to him or my friend duck ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They should have chosen a better name, perhaps Wankers sporting goods.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Could you pair of ****'s







Eric's thread anymore! Thats just really **** what the **** were you thinking!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty much......







LOL


----------

